# Competenties valoriseren



## petoe

Beste mensen,

Wat is de precieze betekenis van het werkwoord valoriseren als men zegt 'de competenties van het personeel valoriseren'?


----------



## YellowOnline

"Gebruik maken", dwz. gebruik maken van de bestaande kennis en ervaring van het personeel. Letterlijk natuurlijk "naar waarde schatten", maar voor een beter begrip zou ik het aldus verwoorden.


----------



## Peterdg

Wat YellowOnline zegt is mogelijk, maar het hangt af van de context (zoals bijna altijd). 

In het kader van verloning (salaris, incentives enz.), zou het ook kunnen betekenen: "(extra) belonen".


----------



## ThomasK

Is 'valoriseren' ook geen eufemisme voor 'exploiteren'? Lett. naar waarde schatten, inderdaad, maar er tegelijk van profiteren, iets exploiteren?


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Is 'valoriseren' ook geen eufemisme voor 'exploiteren'? Lett. naar waarde schatten, inderdaad, maar er tegelijk van profiteren, iets exploiteren?


Tja, zoals nogal veel, kan "valoriseren" zich ook in deze context lenen voor ironisch gebruik.


----------



## ThomasK

Wacht even: dit vind ik helaas niet ironisch. Het is voor mij verhullende taal, wat oneerlijk omdat niet gezegd wordt wat eigenlijk wordt nagestreefd...


----------



## Chimel

Ik denk niet dat het ironisch is. Het doet mij eerder denken aan een letterlijke overname ("un calque" - hoe zeg je dat in het Nederlands? een copy/paste?) van het Frans "valoriser les compétences du personnel", wat geen eufemisme voor "exploiteren" is. 

Algemeen zou ik voor "waarderen" gaan, alhoewel het in sommige contexten inderdaad ook "(extra) belonen" betekenen.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik had,  zoals Chimel, beter het woord "eufemisme" gebruikt in plaats van "ironish" (maar ik kon niet op het woord komen)


----------



## YellowOnline

Chimel said:


> [...] ("un calque" - hoe zeg je dat in het Nederlands? een copy/paste?) [..]



Een leenvertaling


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vraag mij wel af of wij Latijnse woorden (woorden met Latijnse stam) uit het Frans overnemen, vooral ook inclusief de betekenis. Ik zou denken dat zulke woorden gewoon ook gebruikt worden, met een eigen betekenis die iets met 'waarde' te maken heeft, maar die voor de rest eigen wegen gaan. 

Nu, misschien zijn we het wel eens, en ik zie het 'extra belonen' als een vorm van exploiteren, omdat het uiteindelijk vooral het bedrijf ten goede komt (en evntueel inderdaad de portefeuille van de werknemer).


----------



## Chimel

YellowOnline said:


> Een leenvertaling


Bedankt, goed om te weten !


----------



## YellowOnline

Chimel said:


> Bedankt, goed om te weten !



Graag gedaan.



ThomasK said:


> Ik vraag mij wel af of wij Latijnse woorden  (woorden met Latijnse stam) uit het Frans overnemen, vooral ook  inclusief de betekenis. Ik zou denken dat zulke woorden gewoon ook  gebruikt worden, met een eigen betekenis die iets met 'waarde' te maken  heeft, maar die voor de rest eigen wegen gaan.
> 
> Nu, misschien zijn we het wel eens, en ik zie het 'extra belonen' als  een vorm van exploiteren, omdat het uiteindelijk vooral het bedrijf ten  goede komt (en evntueel inderdaad de portefeuille van de werknemer).



Als het in de context van de overheid is zou ik dit als 'ambtenarees' omschrijven, maar het lijkt mij evenzeer het soort woordenschat dat HR-departmenten graag gebruiken. Zie ook: 'pro-actief'.

Men kan zich daar best nog mee amuseren trouwens:
"_Nu het geconcipieerde idee der perekwatie, dwz. indexering der traktementen, lumineus geïmplementeerd is presumeren wij dat de anticipatie extensief is en wij zullen het dan ook onverwijld extra muros communiceren, zodat onze occupatie gevaloriseerd kan worden; dit om a priori te obstueren dat divagerende agitators apocriefe allotria spuien omtrent onze accurate en minitieuze explicatie, ontluisterende bassesses waaraan onze infame, pernicieuze antagonisten zich tot onze consternatie wel vaker culpabiliseren._"

Mmm, ik ben geen Kees van Koten merk ik, doch het is een te overwegen zin voor het Groot Dictee volgend jaar


----------



## ThomasK

Leuk inderdaad. Intussen bots ik op een artikel over 'Managementdenken in zorg en onderwijs'. En zie, Herman De Dijn schrijft: 


> Het individu wordt [in het managementdenken] verondersteld het eigen leven te zien als een investering van een soort kapitaal (...) in allerlei acitiviteiten die zo gemanaged worden dat ze winst opleveren. Het gaat niet alleen om letterlijke winst,maar ook om het daarmee verbonden succes [van de onderneming], ...



Voor mij is de zaak dus dat het individu (en zijn "'talent") op die manier alleen middelen vormen, resources, bronnen, die het bedrijf inzet, exploiteert, in zijn voordeel - en daarbij geregeld het eigenlijke doel in bijvoorbeeld zorg en onderwijs uit het oog verliest... Maar ik begin in te zien dat het hier om interpretaties gaat, die niet iedereen deelt, niet louter meer om de betekenis van woorden...


----------

